# Does PTSB have info on EBS acc's.



## theoptomist (3 Jul 2011)

Are PTSB and EBS sharing account information now that they have merged or are they mutually exclusive.


----------



## gipimann (3 Jul 2011)

EBS merged with AIB - is it INBS you're thinking of?

I was in PTSB O Connell St Dublin recently and noticed that there's a dedicated counter for INBS customers.


----------



## SoylentGreen (4 Jul 2011)

I was in my local PTSB also. The guy manning the counter is the guy I used to deal with in the Irish Nationwide. I never received one letter from the Irish Nationwide to say that they were merging with the PTSB nor did I receive one letter to say where my accounts have been transferred to.


----------



## mf1 (4 Jul 2011)

SoylentGreen said:


> I was in my local PTSB also. The guy manning the counter is the guy I used to deal with in the Irish Nationwide. I never received one letter from the Irish Nationwide to say that they were merging with the PTSB nor did I receive one letter to say where my accounts have been transferred to.



That's very unusual. I received multiple letters from both PTSB and INBS. I suggest that you talk to the guy from INBS now in PTSB who will be able to assist you. 

mf


----------

